# Topics > Books >  Book "Right/Wrong: How Technology Transforms Our Ethics", Juan Enríquez, 2020

## Airicist

Book "Right/Wrong: How Technology Transforms Our Ethics", Juan Enríquez, 2020 on Amazon

----------


## Airicist

Juan Enriquez on Right/Wrong: How Technology Transforms Our Ethics

Oct 26, 2020




> Juan Enriquez is a bestselling author, TED All-Star with 9 TED Talks, and countless TEDx talks. Juan is an angel investor and Managing Director of Excel Venture Management. He has sailed around the world on an expedition that increased the number of known genes a hundredfold and was part of the peace commission that negotiated the cease-fire with the Zapatistas in Mexico. Most recently, Enriquez is the author of Right/Wrong: How Technology Transforms Our Ethics.
> 
> During this 90 min interview with Juan Enriquez, we cover a variety of interesting topics such as: why he is a very curious and optimistic Cromagnon; his work as a venture capitalist at Excel Venture Management; the difference between the price and the cost of health and education; the story of how science, technology, ethics, and angel investment came into his life; his work with Ed Boyden; Catholic ethics and certainty in what’s right and wrong; the importance of humility and forgiveness; why those who can make you believe absurdities can make you commit atrocities; intelligent design, homo evolutis, and transhumanism; his latest book Right/Wrong; veganism, techno-solutionism and personal development; the Abrahamic religions and adaptation; AI and the technological singularity.
> 
> My favorite quote that I will take away from this interview with Juan Enriquez is:
> 
> Just do it and enjoy the ride!

----------

